# Comfortable Masks? Making Latex Work.



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine are all pretty comfy. Hit the link to my blog, (I make and sell masks).


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Silicone masks tend to have issues as well. They typically fit close to the skin and you end up drenched in your own sweat.

Make up is an alternative if you don't mind not being able to slip in an out of it. Many makeups now are sweat proof and there are plenty of zombie tutorials out there for making a wicked looking undead monster. Prosthetics are another choice if you don't mind wearing the face all night, just be sure to use a good adhesive like Pros-aide or some type of medical adhesive.

If you want a latex mask more comfortable though, I'm not too sure. For masks that stick far out from your face, you could install a very small fan to circulate air, but if you're using a snug mask that won't work. Carefully cutting the air holes larger might help somewhat, so you can get more air, but that can be tricky depending on the mask style. Some masks have air holes that can't get much larger without skewing the look of the mask. Sometimes eye holes can be made larger too, though again, that doesn't always bode well for the look of the mask.
You could try putting a painters head smock or two in the fridge or freezer overnight, then wearing them under the mask to keep cool if overheating is an issue. The smocks will usually cover the whole head, but leave the face open so you could wear a mask over it. 

I kind of gave up on masks after I got frustrated trying to make them comfortable for myself.


----------



## AB_Vinny (Sep 11, 2011)

chop shop said:


> Mine are all pretty comfy. Hit the link to my blog, (I make and sell masks).


So do you have one that is a zombie that is confortable enough to wear all night (decaying maybe with some bone, but not overly gross)?

The moving jaw skeleton one is pretty good at breathing since mouth is not covered from one I currently own but now I need a zombie one like that.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmmm, I'll definately keep that one in mind my good man..Thanks for looking!

And Dogman just described how several of my mask's are made! They are designed with comfort and ventilation in mind!


----------



## carnagemaster (May 14, 2009)

AB_Vinny, If your going to be a zombie, I would consider the makeup that "the dogman" was talking about, because you won't sweat, it looks more realistic, and will flex with movement.

In fact, you still have plenty of time to do this: You can simply produce molds of certain areas on your face (chin, nose, cheeks, forehead.) Check out YouTube there's several vids of simple facial molds you can do yourself of yourself, and then you can use them next year (in a different costume or whatever)

For that actual prosthetics I prefer foam latex or silicone, because you wont sweat very much at all and they adhear to the skin extreemly well.
Cost, you should be able to do it all for under 50.00

And then you'll be set for next year also.


----------



## AB_Vinny (Sep 11, 2011)

carnagemaster said:


> AB_Vinny, If your going to be a zombie, I would consider the makeup that "the dogman" was talking about, because you won't sweat, it looks more realistic, and will flex with movement.
> 
> In fact, you still have plenty of time to do this: You can simply produce molds of certain areas on your face (chin, nose, cheeks, forehead.) Check out YouTube there's several vids of simple facial molds you can do yourself of yourself, and then you can use them next year (in a different costume or whatever)
> 
> ...


Good advice and I am trying to choose between two options as I want to be a zombie:
1) Foam Latex Zombie Prosthetic: Advantage - moves with face, realistic. Disadvantage - have to learn how to paint it, need to use 3 times for 3 different parties at halloween so might be difficult
2) Zombie Pirate Latex mask: modified by gluing a wicking mask underneith (like ninja mask) then cutting seam for mouth and a bit along the cheeks so I can make it moving jaw (not sure if this works): Advantage - Can slip in and out of mask easily so can go to all 3 seperate parties. Disadvantage - modifications may now work well, will be hotter and a will not move with face as well.

Last year I had a movable jaw skelton mask that was a latex mask glued to a fabric sock that went over your head (ninja type mask). Since the jaw moved it didn't collect moisture from your breath and the fabric wicked. Has anyone tried this modifcation or should I stick with trying to paint the Latex Foam Prosthetic?


----------



## Clint (Mar 22, 2008)

Try Zagone Studios most of their masks are sock masks and super easy to wear all night...all their stuff fits real good.


----------

